# KT:'The Gathering 2006'



## Clark Kent (Sep 11, 2006)

*'The Gathering 2006'
By Kosho E Lessons - Wed, 23 Aug 2006 16:41:46 GMT
*
====================

who's going this year??


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## kosho (Sep 19, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here is some info  on this event...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Taken off line from Hanshi Juchniks web page...[/FONT]
hope this helps...

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Presented by
Martial Arts Collective Society[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Spend a weekend learning with internationally acclaimed martial arts masters representing
a wide variety of styles. There is no other martial arts experience like it in the world!![/FONT]​*Features Styles*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]China[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]: Chi Ling Pai, Choy Lee Fut, Futga, Hsing-I, Jeet Kune Do, Kung Fu, Lieu Hop Ba Fa, Pa Kua, Tai Chi Chuan, Wing Chun[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Hawaii*: Danzan Ryu Jujitsu, Goshin Jitsu, Kajukenbo, Kara-Ho Kempo, Karazempo, Kenpo Karate, Kosho Ryu Kempo, Lima Lama, Lua, Wun Hop Quen Do[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Indonesia*: Kuntao, Pentjak Silat[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Japan*: Aikido, Aiki-jutsu, Batto-do, Hakko Ryu Jujutsu, Iaido, Kempo, Koga Ryu Ninjutsu, Kosho Ryu Kempo, Nisei Bujutsu, Renbukai, Shotokan Karate[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Korea*: Hapkido, Farang Mu Sul, Tae Kwon Do, Tae Kuk Mu Sul
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Okinawa*: Goju Ryu, Kobudo, Okinawan Te, Shorin Ryu, Shuri Ryu[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Philippines*: Arnis de Mano, Diestro Escrima, Doce Pares, Kali, Serrada Escrima
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*African*: Capoeira, African Stick Fighting
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Healing Arts*: Shiatsu, Massage Therapy, Accupressure, Herbology[/FONT]
​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our Past Masters[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]At the Gatherings, we have been fortunate enough to meet and study under some of the greatest Masters of our time. We would like to dedicate the Gathering to the Masters who are no longer with us. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Click Here to Learn More About Them[/FONT]​ ​  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Professor Thomas S.H. Young[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Professor Bing Fai Lau[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Professor Nick Cerio[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sigung Antonio Ramos[/FONT]   [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Professor Sig Kufferath[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sensei George Iberson[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Senior Teachers of The Gathering[/FONT]​  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]These Senior Masters of the martials arts are the cornerstone of the Gathering. We are very priveleged to have their advice, support, and teaching.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Click Here to Learn More About Them[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cherry Ortega[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Paul Yamaguchi[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Imi Okazaki-Mullins[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ming Lum[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mike Young[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Special Guests of The Gathering[/FONT]​  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]These Senior Masters of the martials arts have been some of the most honored guests at the Gathering.[/FONT]
Click Here to Learn More About Them​ 
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Al Novak[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Michael DePasquale Sr.[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]William DeThuarus[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rudy Timmermann[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Roberta Trias-Kelly[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wally Jay[/FONT]  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Adriano Emperado[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Teachers of The Gathering[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The following teachers and masters have taught at the Gatherings in the past. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Click on the Instructor's Name to Learn More About Them[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dan Anderson[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kevin Areia [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ray Arquilla [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Glen Abrascy[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rick Alemany[/FONT]Alexander ArchieBryan Adams *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]B[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Steve Babcock[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Michael Burton[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Carlito Bonjoc[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mark Burnham[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jaime Basquez[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Michael Brown[/FONT]  *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]C[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]David Champ[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bob Cook[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Brent Crisci[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Eddie Clingo[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vincent Cabales[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]George Chaber[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Faye Castelli[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gary Curtis[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ryan Chamberland
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]George Cassell[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nick Cercioni[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Toby Cooley[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nancy Lee Cerio[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Scott Caruthers[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ian Cyrus[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bill Chun[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]D[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Al Dascascos[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jeff Driscoll[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tony DiSarro[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Michael DeAlba[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Terry Dow[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]William Dewart[/FONT]  *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E-G[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]George Elmer[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Charles Garrett[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Janet Gee[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Glenn Gavin[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rick Gentile[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ray Erlandson[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Scott Felson[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Miyako Fugitani[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Harrold Glackin[/FONT]Kimo FerreiraDavid German *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]H-J[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John Hamilton[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Robert Ito[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hyun Bae You[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bruce Juchnik[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Elrick Jundis[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tyler Hanemura[/FONT]Hans Ingebretson[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Robert Hoe[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Don Jordan[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pat Haley[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]David Hebler[/FONT] *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]K[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Larry Kraxberger[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ka'mi Kuoha[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]David Kovar[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fred King[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lou Klaff [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Pat Kelly[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vinton Koklich[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sam Kuoha[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Soloman Kaihewalu[/FONT]Suk Ku Kim *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bernie Langan[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dan Lovas[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jon Ludwig[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]David Leung[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ben LaFrance[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Carl Long[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]David LoPriore[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Paula Lazarz[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Steve LaBounty[/FONT]Art KapplemanJack LongJohn LoftonBen Largusa *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]M[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John McCallum[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John Moore[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jim Moraites[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bob Maschmeir[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tim McFarland[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Todd Martin[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Keith Mazza[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Michael Moy[/FONT]James Muro *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]N-R[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Robert Nakashima[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Peter Nosler[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jesus Rodriguez[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jerry Piddington[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Clint Robinson[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Richard Petronelli[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Frank Rillamos [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rusty Rowe[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nathanial Ortega[/FONT]Pete RabinoGlen PremruErnesto PresasLen RileyDan PinkowskiDonny Omega *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]S[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]George Santana[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Eugene Sedeno[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Andre Simms[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Randy Stigall[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Troy Soles[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Frank Sanchez[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tony Somera[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mark Sheeley[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Masayuki Shimabukuru[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sheikh Shamsuddin[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ted Sumner[/FONT]Micheal Sidebottom*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]T-Z[/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]John Thieman[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Roberto Torres[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Harris Warren
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rick Wilmott[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jason Yglesias[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Felix Vazquez[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Shihan Velez[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Terry Webb[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Glenn Wilson[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Rosemarie Warren[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tony Zayner[/FONT]Tony Treche​


----------



## kosho (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi, 
Hope this finds you all well, gathering 2006, Calf: Grandmaster Ming Lun, Paul Yamaguchi Hanshi, Sifu mike young, Professor IMI Okazaki-Mullins, Hanshi Bruce juchnik, Maha Guru Victor De thouars, Granmaster chareles gaylord, Mfundishi tayari Casel, Larry Kraxberger Sensei, Guru carlito bonjoc Jr., guru george santana, Sensei Jeff driscoll, Shihan tony Disarro, Shihan, George Chaber, Professor Robert Suttles, Sensei David Kovar, professor Ander simms, Sensei john thieman, Sifu Robert Nakashima, sifu Toby Cooley, renshi Robert ito, Granmaster michael dealba, Sensei Ron Estella, sensei Don Snyder, Shihan Jim Moraites, sifu Scott felsen, sensei jason Barron, Shihan david pletsch, Shihan kurt Van Sickle, Renshi Marc burnham, Sifu David leung, Sensei Al Turner, renshi terry Webb, Grandmaster Robert Hoe, Grandmaster Ray arquilla, Professor dominic Cirincione, kyoshi Pat kelly, sifu bernard langan, renshi rick wilmontt, Shihan Jon moore, sensei Janine moore, sensei terry dow, grandmaster Ronald pierce, master sahin ( Tony ) Talaat, Shihan ryan chamberland, Karen atriza, shihan David greco, Master Bob Liles, Grandmaster George Elmer Jr., Master Janet Gee, master Clenn Gavin, Master Randy Stigaill, Shihan Jon ludwig, Sifu Tim Mc farland, Sifu Bill Owens, Master John Evans, Shihan Brent crisci, sensei Faye castelli, guro Roger agbulos, Gilbert cordoncillo, master saturno, Guro jonathan (JOJO) Soriben, Master wade Williams, Professor Jerry R. cook, Sifu david Champ, Guru Glen Abrascy, Shihan Remileh Scherzinger, Shihan Megan koneval, This is the list of teachers there, I hope did not mis spell anyones name. The event it self was Really and truly a GREAT time, the teachers shared History and Teq, all weekend long. I could write a ton of info of this weekend, I went to a healing arts seminar and the master there helped my shoulder out. I went pain free for 4 days and even today it feels good but a little pain coming back. The teachers worked in groups and ranks where broken up around the hall. white - orange, purple - green, brownand red, and Black and up. there was also about 25 kids ages from 5 yrs - 12 yrs old. the dinner and the shows where fun and there was a lot of vender and giveways threw the weekend. 
there was a GrandMaster With kanjukembo there and he did a seminar on friday night for hanshi Juchnik, that was really cool. ALL the Teachers that wher there, Truly there where No Ego's all there to share there martial arts. I would Highly say If you never been to a Gathering you should go. the next one will be in Reno 2007. I am going again and hopefully more of my students will go. people and Teachers from all over the world came... More to come if people would like more detail...
Photos will be posted soon on my web page. of the event. www.shaolinkempotraining.com 
steve


----------

